# My Reo is on the way!!!



## Antonius Scheid

I' so excited! My Reo order is on the way!





And the batteries, charger and ohm meter ordered at VapeKing will arrive today!

Luckily I have to fly to China on Sunday for 5 days, that will shorten the waiting time.

What do you guys suggest to use as wick for the start off? As you can see I ordered 2 different sizes of silica wick but I don't have a clue if that will do the trick in the beginning.

Any comments are highly appreciated....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

Antonius Scheid said:


> I' so excited! My Reo order is on the way!
> 
> 
> View attachment 13177
> 
> 
> And the batteries, charger and ohm meter ordered at VapeKing will arrive today!
> 
> Luckily I have to fly to China on Sunday for 5 days, that will shorten the waiting time.
> 
> What do you guys suggest to use as wick for the start off? As you can see I ordered 2 different sizes of silica wick but I don't have a clue if that will do the trick in the beginning.
> 
> Any comments are highly appreciated....



Awesome! Regarding wick, its a personal taste; some prefer Rayon, others cotton. I personally prefer 2mm Ekowool. Have a look in the Reo threads on this forum for more info.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Congrats... I have no doubt you will be a happy camper!


----------



## vaalboy

johan said:


> Awesome! Regarding wick, its a personal taste; some prefer Rayon, others cotton. I personally prefer 2mm Ekowool. Have a look in the Reo threads on this forum for more info.



My wick set up is similar to @johan 's. I suppose the easiest, is to just use cotton to start off with, as its easy and cheap to replace - once you have sussed out everything start trying the other wicking options

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Antonius Scheid

vaalboy said:


> My wick set up is similar to @johan 's. I suppose the easiest, is to just use cotton to start off with, as its easy and cheap to replace - once you have sussed out everything start trying the other wicking options



By cotton I believe you mean normal cotton balls transformed into wick? (Total noob in control.....)


----------



## Rob Fisher

Antonius Scheid said:


> By cotton I believe you mean normal cotton balls transformed into wick? (Total noob in control.....)



Nope. Organic Cotton Balls available at Dischem.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Paulie

thats awesome news! you must be excited!


----------



## Antonius Scheid

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope. Organic Cotton Balls available at Dischem.



Awsome man! Thank you so much. Off to Dischem straight away! Exited!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Awesome  Im sure you must be super duper excited! We're all looking forward to welcoming you to Reoville.

@Andre will be able to add your name to the list of reo households in SA so long

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just don't get too over excited because I have had a Woodvil from REO sitting somewhere in the PO since the 20th September and still no sign of it!


----------



## Antonius Scheid

Rob Fisher said:


> Just don't get too over excited because I have had a Woodvil from REO sitting somewhere in the PO since the 20th September and still no sign of it!



Oh noooooo! Now you messed up my day!!! Naa, just kidding! For sure your order sits somewhere in Joburg and is not processed because of that fricken SAPO strike. Or do they work again (as long as one can call their normal operation working......)


----------



## Andre

Tumbled, now you are talking my language! Congrats. Hang in there with the wait.
See you have ordered the Atomic (RM4) as atomizer. Here is a thread on the Atomic:http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-atomic-thread.4890/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x

@Antonius Scheid bro check this post out http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/update-to-the-sapo-strike-important-warning.6075/#post-130241 hope it is not too late to change your shipping method


----------



## Antonius Scheid

To late, the Reo is already somewhere in New York....


----------



## Antonius Scheid

Andre said:


> Tumbled, now you are talking my language! Congrats. Hang in there with the wait.
> See you have ordered the Atomic (RM4) as atomizer. Here is a thread on the Atomic:http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-atomic-thread.4890/


Thanks man, went through the whole thread already....trying to kill the time until arrival of the goodie...


----------



## Alex

Great stuff, you will love it.


----------



## CraftyZA

Not to be a doom proffit, but I have mail that has been stuck since jully.
There is a real threat that we will not get our post.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/update-to-the-sapo-strike-important-warning.6075/

I've been tracking the news heavily and it seems like without government cash input, SAPO is dead in the water. They are unsure if they can cover wages and salaries this month...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Antonius Scheid

I have received various shipments in the past weeks from UK, US and Germany although with a quite big delay (UK shipping via Royal Mail took 5 weeks). So the only thing I can do at the moment is to keep my fingers crossed and hope that the $48 shipping costs makes a difference. At least I will be able to track that thing once in the country.

Btw, the Reo is already flying to SA....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Antonius Scheid

Yuhuuuuuuu! Something is moving:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Antonius Scheid said:


> Yuhuuuuuuu! Something is moving:


Ah, great news.


----------



## Marzuq

Antonius Scheid said:


> Yuhuuuuuuu! Something is moving:


 sigh of relief for you i am sure


----------



## Robert Howes

At $48 surely this is a courier like DHL that does not use the SAPO.


----------



## Antonius Scheid

Robert Howes said:


> At $48 surely this is a courier like DHL that does not use the SAPO.



According to my knowledge SAPO gets involved anyways if the package is shipped by USPS; but according to 1st hand information we received (as a company) the strike is declared as over and all efforts are on to deal with the back log.........


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> At $48 surely this is a courier like DHL that does not use the SAPO.



Nope this is USPS US Post Office. They do deliver to your door but it's via the Post Office. I'm waiting for 6 REO's stuck between NY and here! ;-(


----------



## Rob Fisher

Antonius Scheid said:


> Yuhuuuuuuu! Something is moving:



Oh bloody HAPPY DAYS! Mine just moved too! Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Antonius Scheid

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh bloody HAPPY DAYS! Mine just moved too! Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


So happy for you and me!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Robert Howes

what the heck are you going to do with "another" 6 Reo's?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> what the heck are you going to do with "another" 6 Reo's?



Well Two are my current Woodvils that went to the Reo Spa for new gold connectors and a general check out.
Three are mini Woodvils I managed to snag in the ECF classifieds and only one of them is mine.
So really the only extravagant part of this exercise is a new Black Wrinkled Grad SL /LP that somehow got ordered...


----------



## Gazzacpt

Robert Howes said:


> what the heck are you going to do with "another" 6 Reo's?


Our Rob collects them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Antonius Scheid

1st time customs worked efficient, 3 1/2 hours in customs only! Somebody must have told them to work faster.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rido

Nice Antonius, Im also waiting for my first Reo. I ordered mine through Vapour Mountain. Every time I check the forms for information i get more and more eager. Only hear great things about Reos, and reading the posts everyone is always ready to help so being a newbie shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Andre

Rido said:


> Nice Antonius, Im also waiting for my first Reo. I ordered mine through Vapour Mountain. Every time I check the forms for information i get more and more eager. Only hear great things about Reos, and reading the posts everyone is always ready to help so being a newbie shouldnt be a problem


Ah, the mysterious Ridwaan on the pre-order list? Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself to the forumites at the end of this thread.
And congrats on the Reo on its way. Of course we shall help wherever we can, just shout. This thread gives you all the basics. 
Looking forward to seeing pics of your new Reo and hearing your impressions. Happy vaping.
PS: Would you mind if I register you on the ECF Reo Roll Call thread in the mean time? You will be our 101th Reo Household in South Africa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rido

Andre said:


> Ah, the mysterious Ridwaan on the pre-order list? Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself to the forumites at the end of this thread.
> And congrats on the Reo on its way. Of course we shall help wherever we can, just shout. This thread gives you all the basics.
> Looking forward to seeing pics of your new Reo and hearing your impressions. Happy vaping.
> PS: Would you mind if I register you on the ECF Reo Roll Call thread in the mean time? You will be our 101th Reo Household in South Africa.


Yup thats me Read the Reo basics and watched the vids....as ready as can be i hope. 
Sure you can register me on the ECF Reo Rall Call.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Antonius Scheid

Looks like I have a present in my PO Box!!!!! STOKED!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## BumbleBee

Antonius Scheid said:


> View attachment 14508
> 
> 
> Looks like I have a present in my PO Box!!!!! STOKED!!


Awesome news


----------



## Antonius Scheid

BumbleBee said:


> Awesome news


Can't wait to get out of the office. Have to find a reason to sneak out.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Antonius Scheid said:


> Can't wait to get out of the office. Have to find a reason to sneak out.....


wet your face and walk around saying: "Jeez, this ebola is no joke hey!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Antonius Scheid




----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> wet your face and walk around saying: "Jeez, this ebola is no joke hey!"



Then there will be no Reo just quarintine

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

congrats!!!  can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Antonius Scheid

Here we go!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Metal Liz

congratulations!!!!!! enjoy


----------



## annemarievdh

Antonius Scheid said:


> Here we go!!
> View attachment 14520
> 
> View attachment 14521



Stunning!! Congrats!!!


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Andre

Congrats @Antonius Scheid. Most welcome to Reoville. Enjoy and do tell us about it.


----------



## Alex

Congrats @Antonius Scheid, hope you enjoy her.


----------



## johan

@Antonius Scheid - Reogrations on an awesome device and surely will never regret this purchase, please post your pic again here (end of thread): http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-mail.1536/page-56 then we can properly BADGE you.


----------



## ET

awesome looking reo dude


----------



## Antonius Scheid

Now I will have to built my first ever coil. Any suggestions on what I should start? Have got Ecowhool, Silica, organic cotton, 28awg and no clue!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Antonius Scheid said:


> Now I will have to built my first ever coil. Any suggestions on what I should start? Have got Ecowhool, Silica, organic cotton, 28awg and no clue!



Start straight with Ekowool, cut a piece, torch the living crap out of it, put a mandrel / drill bit or screwdriver with more/less 1.5mm diameter in centre of Ekowool, wrap evenly spaced 8 coils with your 28G Kanthal, secure in your RDA, remove mandrel / drill bit or screwdriver. Squonk and suck it.


----------



## Antonius Scheid

@johan torch the ecowhool? How long? Like really long or just a bit? Will that not give me a burnt taste??


----------



## Gazzacpt

Antonius Scheid said:


> @johan torch the ecowhool? How long? Like really long or just a bit? Will that not give me a burnt taste??


You need to get it white hot. It doesn't burn, it will burn you though if you don't let it cool down.

Oh and congrats on getting a Reo bro.


----------



## Andre

Antonius Scheid said:


> @johan torch the ecowhool? How long? Like really long or just a bit? Will that not give me a burnt taste??


No, it won't burn. Torch it until it is white hot, you will see. What Ekowool do you have - 2 mm?


----------



## johan

Antonius Scheid said:


> @johan torch the ecowhool? How long? Like really long or just a bit? Will that not give me a burnt taste??



past red hot, it should be white HOT! I use me wife's gas stove in the kitchen. That's the beauty of Ekowool, it can't burn or scorch, except if you can generate more than 900C.


----------



## Andre

@Antonius Scheid, here are two pictures of Ekowool (2.5mm) coils I have done on a RM2. First one using round wire, second one using ribbon wire. Visit our Atomic thread for many more examples using different wicking materials - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-atomic-thread.4890/. Suggest you start with single coils. Some videos in this thread, mostly on RM2, but the principles are the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Antonius Scheid

Thanks for all the tips! I will follow your advise and read various threads again now that I am ready to go. I quickly built a "ultra dirty coil" without torching the ecowhool....
But it's vaping nicely in Elvis Breakfast.....
Will fly to PE tomorrow but will give it a proper bash when I am back!!
Properly stoked!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

